# Cutting Sewing Thread



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The object is to cut as many sewing threads suspended by a can in one minute flat.


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Nice shooting ! Very impressive !
What rig are you using ?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

WOW ! 
Chears


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... super shooting!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice shooting Treefork! 4/5 aint bad at all my friend! ECST 2014 lookout! "Champion of champions"! lol

PS- is that a chalk drawn portrait of Jaximus on the left side there?!


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

Btoon84 said:


> PS- is that a chalk drawn portrait of Jaximus on the left side there?!


The post office keeps returning the pictures I send treefork of me wearing nothing but a thong, so I guess he had to recreate an image from memory.

treefork, are you sure you gave me the right address? Oh well, I'll just keep sending them and hope that one gets through.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow impressive shooting :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely done Sir!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks guys. It never ceases to amaze me at what gets responses here and what doesn't. Precision shooting not so much. :rofl:


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hmmmm, I bet if you just wore a skirt.......


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Please don't wear a skirt Treefork. Please, for the love of God....


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K., all you young punk kids. If an old fart like me, with shaky hands and weak eyes, can do it, then you have no excuse. You just need a bit of practice and the nerve to try it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXLeaRW-JNI#t=0

Just set up your threads, measure off 10 meters, and do a video verifying your distance and the shoot. I did the thread cuts with a bark-on natural I made for a contest by Winnie, using TBG bands. It does not take fancy equipment ... just a bit of practice and determination.

For sure Treefork is a superb shooter, much better than I. But you may surprise yourself at how well you can do if you try.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Some fine shooting @treefork and @Charles 

I've seen a few of these badges floating around but never searched out the videos.

Awesome stuff.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

brucered said:


> Some fine shooting @treefork and @Charles
> 
> I've seen a few of these badges floating around but never searched out the videos.
> 
> Awesome stuff.


Where has time gone ? Seems like yesterday . Wow , 8 1/2 years ago ! Thread cutting was quite challenging . The shot needs to be dead on windage wise . If some body posts a legit unedited video of the same or better , I may be motivated to post up the same .


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

treefork said:


> Where has time gone ? Seems like yesterday . Wow , 8 1/2 years ago ! Thread cutting was quite challenging . The shot needs to be dead on windage wise . If some body posts a legit unedited video of the same or better , I may be motivated to post up the same .


I'm going to try it for fun and a challenge, don't expect a badge. I'll be ecstatic if I can get even 1, off camera, in 60 seconds


----------

